# Back to back 4 star...



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

I did nothing wrong.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1 I can believe you did nothing wrong. 
2 starts to tell you something. 

Keeping it real


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

My rating shows 13 four stars, 2 three stars, 1 two stars and a single one star. I'm pretty sure I've earned every damn one of those stars. I won't lose any sleep over it though.


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

My rating shows 22 four stars, 11 three stars, 1 two stars and 2 one star. I need 43, 5 stars to hit 4.90. I'm trying hard. Now I'm 4.89 (4.885654886).


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ellipsis said:


> My rating shows 22 four stars, 11 three stars, 1 two stars and 2 one star. I need 43, 5 stars to hit 4.90. I'm trying hard. Now I'm 4.89 (4.885654886).


Good lord 

You must've really pissed off some entitled brats.

Don't sweat it. Your ratings are just fine.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Ellipsis said:


> My rating shows 22 four stars, 11 three stars, 1 two stars and 2 one star. I need 43, 5 stars to hit 4.90. I'm trying hard. Now I'm 4.89 (4.885654886).


I received a 3 star and a 4 star earlier this year on the same day. My rating fell from 4.95 to 4.94. Twice since then I've been able to get back to 4.95 and on both occasions, within hours I got a 4 that put me back to 4.94.

I only need 8 more 5s to get back to 4.95. It will be interesting to see if I get there and if it only lasts a few hours again.


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

4.94 is pretty high rating. I think I'll get older to reach 4.94. Best wishes for you.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I have no respect for people who leave a two. If you're going to give me a two then go all the way and give me a one.


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I have no respect for people who leave a two. If you're going to give me a two then go all the way and give me a one.


To recover the loss of just one star, it takes at least twenty five stars. This is the sad part.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> My rating shows 13 four stars, 2 three stars, 1 two stars and a single one star. I'm pretty sure I've earned every damn one of those stars. I won't lose any sleep over it though.


I wouldn't mind it if I had "earned" my three 1 stars. The most recent was last week. Pax felt I was swerving during driving. Yes I was. I told Uber if they saw the grand canyon sized pot holes every 10 feet that I'm trying to negotiate versus totalling my vehicle after bashing into them for a day then they'd have a clue. Naturally my argument accomplished zero. So now after warmly greeting my Pax I state a disclaimer that I may swerve now and then to avoid damaging my vehicle on the destroyed streets of our city. You just can't win in this game.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Just a couple more 1, 2 & 3 stars and the captain will gather the pirates around to discuss the method of your impending "demise" as it were.


----------



## Bhizz01 (Feb 22, 2019)

I got a 4 from someone that ordered ride for someone else to be picked up and ruined my 5 star rating. I have a very clean car and we had a good conversation over the short trip.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ellipsis said:


> My rating shows 22 four stars, 11 three stars, 1 two stars and 2 one star. I need 43, 5 stars to hit 4.90. I'm trying hard. Now I'm 4.89 (4.885654886).


Eleven 3☆?

Now that's impressive!



Ellipsis said:


> My rating shows 22 four stars, 11 three stars, 1 two stars and 2 one star. I need 43, 5 stars to hit 4.90. I'm trying hard. Now I'm 4.89 (4.885654886).


and how many 5s?


----------



## SoFloUber (Feb 19, 2019)

Z129 said:


> I have no respect for people who leave a two. If you're going to give me a two then go all the way and give me a one.


 I have one 2 start rating AND they also gave me a tip...I was a little emotionally conflicted. -o:


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

Bhizz01 said:


> I got a 4 from someone that ordered ride for someone else to be picked up and ruined my 5 star rating. I have a very clean car and we had a good conversation over the short trip.


2 face riders, who smile and say how much they love the ride share and chat pleasantly then get out and give you a 4 or less.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Tell all pax, contrary to popular belief, we KNOW who rates us less than 5 stars, then we pass their name and address to all Uber drivers via our "instant pax warning system" to alert all drivers that pax are to be avoided at all costs.


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Now that's impressive!


I think so. :frowner:


Boca Ratman said:


> and how many 5s?


According to my rating data, I can say that 7.38% percent people downrate me. Is that too much? ?


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

I was at a 4.92 on Jan 1. Today I'm at a 4.86. I've done nothing wrong either. There's just shitty people out there that wanna make my life as shitty as theirs. :biggrin:


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

4.94 like 4 weeks ago, now 4.91. Picked up two 2's on same day after never having one for 1.5 years. Doesn't make sense. Are people pissed cause of the crap weather?


----------



## Ellipsis (Jan 24, 2019)

DevilShoez said:


> I was at a 4.92 on Jan 1. Today I'm at a 4.86. I've done nothing wrong either. There's just shitty people out there that wanna make my life as shitty as theirs. :biggrin:


Falling from 4.92 to 4.86 is very pathetic and it's hard to handle. We should only take 4.7 and up. We should limit ourselves to stay away from the shitty people.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

In my market I can't see ratings of potential pax.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I got to 2four stars in the last 2 days the only thing I can think of is that because I wouldn't take unaccompanied -minors. I know they say if you don't start a trip they can't rate. I don't believe it . Every time I cancel a trip for a no show or a minor my ratings take a hit. In fact one pax told me she gave a dirver a 1 star cause he cancelled her for no show. Little did she know I was the one that cancelled her the day before and she missed her train.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

Some drivers are convinced that Uber manipulates ratings based on driver behavior such as not accepting pool rides or canceling trips. I dont know but sometimes things sure seem strange.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> I know they say if you don't start a trip they can't rate. I don't believe it


How nice it must be to go through life simply disregarding facts to suit the narrative you wish to accept. I'm tots jels!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I stupidly did 2 separate Uber Pool rides in the Miami area and was promptly rewarded with 2 - 3 Star ratings. My other 3 star rating came from a guy that was pissed because the place I was dropping him off at would not let any non registered guests past the security check point. He took their policy out on me as I watched him give me a 3 star rating. Like I said in another post the rating system is worthless.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Sounds like Uber Pools are worthless.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

I got another 4 today and unfortunately I'm seeing a pattern now. I am disgusted if I'm right about this theory.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

What's your theory?


----------

